# Remote Starter Issue



## moosehead2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I could really use some help.

I own a 2001 Mazda Tribute and I had installed a remote starter in it a couple of years back. I do not know the brand but on the back of the fob, it says JBS Technologies. This has worked flawlessly until today.

I had to disconnect my battery today and upon re-connection, my truck started fine with the key. When I came back from a test run, I parked it and turned it off. I pushed the start engine button on the fob (to see if it was still programed) and it wasn't. I turned the engine key 5 times, thinking that this was the procedure to reset, and nothing happened.

I pulled up a manual online from JBS, and although it wasn't much help, it said to leave hood open to reset. Well, that didn't work. At this point, being a bit cold out, I decided to forget the starter for tonight and just use the key, until the weekend. Now, the truck won't start. Will not even turn over. It's just clicking.

So, thinking that everything was fine when I first pulled the battery, I disconnected and reconnected, but unlike before, my parklights and dashlights are flashing non stop, and no matter what I do (key in ignition, foot on brake, hood down, button pushing on fob) I cannot get it to stop. I disconnected the battery and here I am begging for some help.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you have to reprogram the bypass module, the little tiny box that was installed with the RS unit.


----------

